# Ivf in Prague pronatal v pfc



## Shazstar (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

After carrying out some extensive research I am
Hoping to have Ivf/icis in Prague using own eggs. I have managed to narrow my search or either pronatal or pfc( Prague fertility centre) but I'm soooo confused to which one i should go with. 

If their is anyone out there who can give me some advice or feedback on either of the 2 clinics I will really really appreciate it  

Shaz 

Trying for 5 years 
Partner is at stage 5 of renal failure 
Miscarriage at 5 weeks 2009
Ivf at bcrm 2 embryos transferred miscarriage at week 9


----------



## Gulnaz (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Shazstar

I am sorry about your miscarriages.
It might be worth posting in the international (czech rep) thread. You will get a better response there.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


Gulnaz


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Shazstar!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am so sorry to hear of your losses, I cant begin to imagine what you have been through. There is a "Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss" section that you might find useful ~ CLICK HERE

I see you have found the Czech section. Hopefully the ladies there can give you some information about clinics. Here are a few additional general links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck with whatever clinic you decide to choose                 

Sue


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Hiya 

I am currently having donor eggs in Czech.  It is so hard to decide which clinic to go with as there are so many of them.  I truly think they are all good clinics I just think you should go with the one your heart tells you to go with.  I have heard that PFC specialise in the over 40s or over 50s don't know if that helps with your decision. 

I suggest you read some of the Czech cycle buddie threads it may help with your decision.  At least you have narrowed it down to 2.  Good luck xx


----------



## Shazstar (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey 

Thank you to everyone for responding to my forum and all the valuable advice.


----------

